# zebra box



## crash_landing (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello,

I recently began making some small boxes. This is my 3rd attempt. The body and top are Zebra wood with Poplar lid liner and bottom. I finished it with linseed oil and a shellac overcoat.

Comments are more than welcome.

thank you,

crash


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nicely done Marc.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice job Marc! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I liked how you matched the grain with the two pieces. It made for a nice arrow look.


----------



## cajunpen (Sep 30, 2004)

That is a nice looking box.


----------



## crash_landing (Mar 29, 2010)

thank you all for the kind words


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done I like the effect.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey Marc, very beautiful result. Really like the design, thanks for sharing.


----------



## nobamarx (Aug 27, 2011)

Very nice! Great choice of material.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

the "arrow look" is neat...


----------



## crenshawjmark (Dec 2, 2011)

The way you positioned the grain is stunning!


----------

